

Why we don't use iOS Storyboards and you shouldn't either - jfahrenkrug
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9404471/when-to-use-storyboard-and-when-to-use-xibs/19457257#19457257

======
gdubs
Interface Builder encourages rapid prototyping and iteration, and I personally
prefer modifying a storyboard someone else wrote than deciphering a wall of
layout code that typically contains a ton of magic numbers.

Xcode's refactoring tools will handle updating the Storyboard's connections
for you. Also, you can use multiple Storyboards in your app to keep things
organized and simple to deal with.

A code review should be easier with Storyboards, because there should be a lot
less code! A design review would be good, to make sure the view appears the
way its supposed to.

Check out Apple's WWDC session from a couple of years ago where they show how
they built iPhoto using storyboards. It's definitely possible to build rich UI
using these tools.

------
austinl
Totally agree - a while a go I posted a tutorial on HN about how to create
Apple's "Your First iOS App" without using storyboards or IB. It started a
pretty good discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5559216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5559216)

~~~
jfahrenkrug
That is really cool, thank you for sharing! I also fully agree with the guy
that said that the Autolayout support in IB is a nightmare to work with. Plus,
IB does _not_ show you exactly what your UI will look like: You have to Build
& Run anyway to really see what things will look like, esp. with autolayout.

